# Making Yourself a Crease with Blue and Brown (Pic Heavy)



## Amaranth (May 8, 2008)

Hi guys and dolls

Okay, so if you've seen any of my FOTDs on the FOTD board, you know I frequently whine and complain about my lack of an eye crease. I have a foldy-thing, but when I close my eyes, my lids are like...extremely flat and there's not even a hint of a crease. I soon realized that I'm not alone in my creaseless-ness, there are MANY other girls who have the same issue. It's always bothered me mainly because I always see tutorials that say "put ___ in the crease", and I'd get to that step and be like, "I don't have a $^&* crease! Now what?" So my years of messing around with make-up to try to figure something out have FINALLY brought you the following crease-making tutorial! Yaaaaaay! Also, this can be done on anyone, not just us creaseless ladies. So even those you deep-creased ladies and gents can still follow this tut, I'm going to be mainly aiming it at crease-less people, since there are few tutorials that address this problem.

Please note, I don't claim to have invented this technique (I honestly don't know who did) I've seen a few people do it, but I figured I'd show you the way *I* do it, especially since I have little-to-no crease. 
*
LET'S GIT ER DONE*

All pictures are clickable so you can see my face in creepy, stalker-quality detail.




This is what I used. I didn't put all of it in the picture, since I mainly wanted to show you the technique...you can use whatever colours you want. Here is the list of colours I used (from my FOTD):

*Face
*MAC StudioFix Powder Foundation in C3
MAC Powder Blush in Strada
MAC Powder Blush in Springsheen

*Eyes
*MAC Paint in Bare Canvas
MAC Eyeshadow in Orb
MAC Eyeshadow in Mulch
MAC Eyeshadow in Rummy (brows)
MAC Pigment in Mutiny
MAC Pigment in Clear Sky Blue
MAC FluidLine in Blitz & Glitz
MAC PlushLash Mascara
Rimmel Soft Kohl Eyeliner in 061 Jet Black
*
Lips*
MAC Lipstick in Overrich
MAC Lipgelee in Lil' Sizzler




Also, here is a before and after ALL IN ONE. Eeeeeeeeeew, I should have put more of the other side of my face in the picture. Avert ye eyes.



Okay, so here you can see my lack of an eye crease. I have a few eyeliner remnants on there still, since I did the whole look this morning then decided to wipe one eye off to do this tutorial. 
*Step 1: *Apply your eyeshadow base, and set your brows, if you do that. I used MAC Paint in Bare Canvas, and I use L'Oreal Hair Gel to set my brows. Yeah, I'm weird, but it works and it's super cheap.



And here you can see my foldy-thing that pretends to be a crease. But it's not a CREASE! IT'S LIES!!
*Step 2:* Fill those brows. I used my MAC 208 angled brush with some Rummy eyeshadow. I was trying to go quick and the gel hadn't quite dried so it looks kinda weird...but oh well. You get it.



*Step 3: *Okay, so this is where we start making our crease. It's also where this starts to get really difficult to explain. One way to find where you should put your crease is to open your eyes, and if you have a foldy-thing like I do, jam your Kohl eyeliner into the part where it folds. If you don't even have that foldy-thingy, you can try looking upwards as high as you can, and then do the same trick with the eyeliner.



*Step 4: *You'll have to pull on your lid a bit so that the liner doesn't come out all squiggly when you go to draw the line. Also, since my eyelids are really droopy, I actually moved the crease line up a little, maybe only by about 3 mm. Don't pull too hard on your eyelid, you do NOT want that. Like I said, my eyelids are pretty droopy so I have a lot of skin to pull around, and it looks like I'm pulling harder than I am. You only need enough tension to keep the skin frm folding over when you apply the kohl. This part may be a little tough at first...it took me a few tries to get the line NOT bumpy, but you'll get it with practice. Plus at this stage, it's easy to fix with a Q-Tip. Also, you should use an eye kohl for this, because they are easy to blend and won't dry up on you before you can blend it.



*Step 5:* Here I've drawn on the line. You can draw it on all the way around, if you like, but for this look, I'm just going to do it until just about the half-way point. When drawing on the line with your lid stretched like in Step 4, try to follow the shape of your eye and remember to draw a line connecting the line to your lashline. If you have droopy lids like me, a rounder corner is best, because as you can see in this picture, droopy lids tend to make it pointy anyway. 



Picture of Step 5 with my eye open. See how even though I moved the line up slightly, it still manages to disappear into my foldy-thingy/wannabe-crease? Moving it up will also give you more lid space to work with if you have tiny lids like me.



*Step 6:* Gently stretching the lid out again, smudge the liner up towards your brows. Remember to keep the bottom edge sharp and unblended. I used the MAC 231 brush, but you could also try the 219 brush, or even a Q-Tip or Sponge applicator if you're really stuck. I like the 231 best though, because it's nice and skinny so you can see what you're doing and easily avoid blending the edge you want to keep sharp.



So this is what it looks like after the blending. You may need to draw on the line then blend it a few times before it's dark enough. I think I did two or three line+blendings here. 
PS - if you want to use this technique for a more natural look, try using a brown kohl. I find black works the best for bright or dark looks, but brown is definitely best for natural looks.



*Step 7:  *Apply your lid colour. I used MAC Clear Sky Blue pigment here (LOVE!) because it's matte and I find the matte colours allow you to get the sharpest line. You can use whatever you want though, and you can even do more than one lid colour. But yeah...just showing you the technique here, so I used a bright matte colour that I love.



*Step 8: *Apply your crease colour (I used Mulch). Yay! I can finally say that and actually have a crease to put it on! I patted it over the black kohl with the 231 brush, and then dragged it upwards toward the brow for a blended look. It's okay if it's a bit hard now, we'll blend the edge later.



*Step 8: *Go grab your kohl again, and draw over the crease line again, exactly as you had originally done in Step 4/5. This time, you have to be really careful to make the line straight. It's not that difficult though, because you now have a guide to help you out. The point of this step is to really define the line between the lid and crease colours. 



Here's what it looks like once it's drawn on.



*Step 9:* Blend it again with the 231 (or whatever you used). Once again, you may have to go over it a few times, adding more kohl to blend. If you mess up the line at this point, it's not a huge deal. I actually messed it up while trying to take pictures. All I did was take a Q-Tip and erase my mistake, put on more Clear Sky Blue, then I drew the kohl line on again. No biggie!



*Step 10:* Apply more Mulch (or any other crease colour that you used) over the kohl line. As you can see, we now have a really nice defined border between the two colours. 
*Step 11:* Apply your highlight colour with a blending brush. I applied Orb eyeshadow with the 217 brush. Starting at the very top of the browbone, I blended the Orb side to side, gradually moving down into the Mulch.



And this is what it looks like with the eye open. Look ma! I have a crease!
*Step 12:* Apply your inner crease and tear duct colour with a blending brush. I used Mutiny and patted it on with the 217 brush. Put it in the inner crease (extending inwards from where the Mulch left off), and drag it down to the tear duct. Using a shimmery light colour will make your eye seem more open. You may need to apply a bit more Mulch at this point too, especially since I found the Mutiny pigment really flew around and dusted over the Mulch.



*Step 13:* Apply your eyeliner. I used MAC Blitz & Glitz with the 208, and applied it nice and thick to the upper lash line and to the outer corner of the bottom lash line. 



*Step 14: *Curl those lashes and apply lots of Mascara. I used my Inglot lash curler and MAC Plushlash Mascara. And that's it for the eyes! You're done!!



Now onto the face. I'm not going to go into huge detail here, since, as stated NUMEROUS time, I wanted to focus primarily on the eye technique. 
*Step 15:* Apply your foundation and blush. I just used MAC StudioFix Powder Foundation (applied with the 180 brush), and applied my contour with the 169. When choosing your contour colour, try a matte or other non-shimmery finish, since shimmer reflects light and will end up defeating the purpose of a contour. I used Strada blush, which is about one or two shades darker than my skin. Making the fishy face, I applied the contour colour, sweeping from the hairline to the centre of my cheeks. Then, using a blush brush, apply your cheek colour. I used the 187 brush to apply just a tiny bit of Springsheen blush. Make your super happy smiley face and put the blush on the "apples" (parts of the cheeks that stick out)
*Step 16:* Apply your lipstick. I used a tiny, TINY bit of Lil' Sizzler Lipgelee over an equally tiny bit of Overrich lipstick. 
*Step 17:* Go be FABULOUS and SEXY with that shiny new eye crease of yours.
*
The Finished Product:*











Thanks a lot for checking out my tutorial, and hopefully it was of use to someone. I know that some parts may be difficult to understand, but I tried to be thorough. If you still don't understand something, just ask and I'll try to clear it up for you.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lndsy (May 8, 2008)

Thank you!!  I also have a foldy wannabe crease and it sucks!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 8, 2008)

I don't get it! Looks creasy-like to me. Great tut anyway. I liked the "IT'S LIES!" part.


----------



## Amaranth (May 8, 2008)

Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I don't get it! Looks creasy-like to me. Great tut anyway. I liked the "IT'S LIES!" part._

 
Hehe thanks. But wait...what don't you get? That I claim to have no crease? What I mean is that even though it folds when it's open, when my eye is closed there's not even a hint of crease. If I don't define a crease when I'm wearing make-up, my mascara hides what little I may have to pass as a crease. This technique just adds more definition to my eye, makes it look like I have a crease when my eye is closed, and gives my eye a lot more depth when it's open.


----------



## jlimj (May 8, 2008)

Wow, Luv The Tut. Great Tips Especially For Asian Eyes. Thanks


----------



## OohJeannie (May 8, 2008)

Thanks....this may help me out too.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 8, 2008)

What an incredible tutorial that was, as well as a wonderful reminder of why I LOVE makeup so much. The magnificent transformations that occur with just a little finessing.

I, usually, strictly use my shadow powders to define creases without the assistance of Kohl pencils underneath them for fear that I’ll never be able smudge or blend them out enough, and it will leave a noticeable mark I can’t hide well enough with shadows that will eventually cover it…hmmmm…back to the drawing board with me! Interesting!

Thank You…keep up the great looks! You are absolutely Gorgeous, but what’s even more beautiful is your charming sense of humor and approach! What Fun!


----------



## riacarolina (May 8, 2008)

i do have a crease, but i love this anyways!! thank u


----------



## lipshock (May 8, 2008)

Nireyna uses that technique on YT!  I absolutely love it.


----------



## Amaranth (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_What an incredible tutorial that was, as well as a wonderful reminder of why I LOVE makeup so much. The magnificent transformations that occur with just a little finessing.

I, usually, strictly use my shadow powders to define creases without the assistance of Kohl pencils underneath them for fear that I’ll never be able smudge or blend them out enough, and it will leave a noticeable mark I can’t hide well enough with shadows that will eventually cover it…hmmmm…back to the drawing board with me! Interesting!

Thank You…keep up the great looks! You are absolutely Gorgeous, but what’s even more beautiful is your charming sense of humor and approach! What Fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Thanks soooo much! I'm glad you like it. I often do it with powder because it's much quicker, but just the way my eyelid folds over, I find it smudges super quickly, especially if I'm wearing a shimmery colour (like yesterday when I had Crystal Avalanche on the lid...it went EVERYWHERE). You can definitely do pretty much the same thing using like, the 266 and a powder, but this is what I use when I want that ultra-defined and super-long-lasting border. I still have this look on right now and it literally looks the exact same, about 13 hours later!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 9, 2008)

Great tut!  I love the color combination.  And I *love* your hair...cut, color, the whole shebang!


----------



## glassy girl (May 9, 2008)

U look beautful and im going to try this thanks.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 9, 2008)

OMG ! Thank you ! I have the same "wanna be crease" it's really annoying


----------



## Leilani78 (May 9, 2008)

I have the same thing! Thank you! =)


----------



## Amaranth (May 9, 2008)

Yay! Yeah, see? A LOT of people have the lack of defined crease going on. Hopefully this will help you guys out, let me know how it goes if you try it, and definitely ask if you don't understand something!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Thanks everyone!



Yay! Thanks soooo much! I'm glad you like it. I often do it with powder because it's much quicker, but just the way my eyelid folds over, I find it smudges super quickly, especially if I'm wearing a shimmery colour (like yesterday when I had Crystal Avalanche on the lid...it went EVERYWHERE). You can definitely do pretty much the same thing using like, the 266 and a powder, but this is what I use when I want that ultra-defined and super-long-lasting border. I still have this look on right now and it literally looks the exact same, about 13 hours later!_

 

Very cool! 

Might I add that I, also, join the illustrious ranks of the crease challenged!
Especially, when I've had a, particularly, salty diet and no sleep...not cute!


----------



## PrettyDolledUp (May 9, 2008)

This is a great tutorial! I thought I was the only one with the "wannabe crease with the foldy thing"! LOL. I've always been having a problem, because I lack having a "crease", and I always seem to have to make one up. hehe. Anyhow, your makeup looks gorgeous! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## gracetre123 (May 9, 2008)

yay...great tut!! I use rimmel eyeliners for this tecnique too!!! the combo its beautiful...you look gorgeuos!! I love all your tips and FOTD´s!!thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_Thank you!! I also have a foldy wannabe crease and it sucks!_

 
me too! me too! now i know im not alone!!!!!!! not that is great but atleast i dont feel like an outsider
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "i created the circle'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, after watching 'nyrei-something' on youtube i tried and i couldnt draw a line and the pencil was to hard to even make a faded one, maybe i need another pencil. With this i feel like i want to try this t-que again. Thanks!!!


----------



## Amaranth (May 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_me too! me too! now i know im not alone!!!!!!! not that is great but atleast i dont feel like an outsider
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "i created the circle'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, after watching 'nyrei-something' on youtube i tried and i couldnt draw a line and the pencil was to hard to even make a faded one, maybe i need another pencil. With this i feel like i want to try this t-que again. Thanks!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, the softer the pencil, the easier it will be to apply. The double-ended ones from the Heatherette collection are my favourite, but the only thing with those is that you have to quickly blend it before you open your eye, or else it'll smear all over the place.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 9, 2008)

first of all.... its a great tutorial... 
im jelous of ur eyes!! yeah yeah and also of the "wannabe crease"

just love ur tuts... ur so beautifull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




muwaaa <3


----------



## AppleDiva (May 9, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Great tut!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2008)

Love this tut! I might have to try it sometime.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (May 9, 2008)

YESSS!! Thank you!! I have problem with that too! My eye is a bit hooded!! I hope to see more tutorials for hooked/no-crease eyes!!!


----------



## mreichert (May 9, 2008)

Those colors really bring out your baby blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty!


----------



## darkh3av3n (May 9, 2008)

Awesome tutorial! I always thought that I was one of the few with the creaseless foldy thing... thanks for showing us a way to define our eyes more! I used to hate when I would do my eye makeup and it would look gorgeous closed and then I open my eyes and you could hardly see it, but now I'll have to try your trick!


----------



## dr.kitten (May 10, 2008)

wow! super pretty combo and awesome tut! my eyelids almost look identical to yours and i'm really excited to try this, it looks like it could completely change my makeup application. thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Amaranth (May 11, 2008)

Yay! Thanks everyone! I knew there were a lot of ladies out there with a similar eyelid, but apparently there are a lot more than I thought. Like I said, I really hope this is helpful to people because I know how frustrating it can be when you have no crease and all the tutorials and stuff are catered to people with nice, defined creases. I'd really like to hear if anyone tries this out and has some success. If this has actually helped someone, I may share a few more of the tricks I've learned over the years


----------



## glam8babe (May 11, 2008)

great tut


----------



## VioletB (May 12, 2008)

Awesome tutorial... You are seriously hilarious!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 15, 2008)

I tried this today and it looked sooo cool!  You have my vote!


----------



## Amaranth (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I tried this today and it looked sooo cool!  You have my vote!_

 
Wooo! You did?! Yay! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## ginger9 (May 16, 2008)

This is such an excellent tutorial. You are really skilled at creating a crease. It will help so many of us who have that wanna be crease eyelid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much for this!


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Great tut!! I have no crease either :-(!


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2008)

That's a really cool technique!  I'll have to try this out, altho my foldy-thingy's pretty deep.  Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## PMBG83 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh yeah I did this with a really dark liner pencil one time and it did turn out great! Good tutorial.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 18, 2008)

You rock the blue!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jun 18, 2008)

First, I loved this. And you look beautiful.

Second...I hate to say it, but when your eye is closed, even with no makeup on....I totally see your crease. I'm not trying to be difficult, I just see it plain as day. I get the feeling that some other folks looking at it do, too. Regardless, you've come up with a great way to create definition where you weren't seeing it before. : )  This'll help a lot of folks, regardless. 

Thank you!


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlsaidwhat* 

 
_First, I loved this. And you look beautiful.

Second...I hate to say it, but when your eye is closed, even with no makeup on....I totally see your crease. I'm not trying to be difficult, I just see it plain as day. I get the feeling that some other folks looking at it do, too. Regardless, you've come up with a great way to create definition where you weren't seeing it before. : )  This'll help a lot of folks, regardless. 

Thank you!_

 
Whether or not I have a slight crease is not the goal of this tutorial. The point is either making one if you don't have one, or emphasizing what you have. Maybe from certain angles it looks like I have a crease, but I've seen pictures of myself WITH make-up on where it looks like my eye has no depth whatsoever, it just sort of folds over whatever poor excuse of a crease I have. Maybe other people can see my crease, but I can't, so I was just trying to demonstrate how you could go about finding it if you were in the same situation as me. I had actually done a full face of make-up before doing this tutorial, and wiped off one eye so I could make the tutorial, and there was a little left-over eyeliner still on my eyelid. But yeah, like I said, this tutorial is more about enhancing what you have, or for the people who have no crease, making one. 

But thanks for checking it out, and I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## o0Valeen0o (Jun 22, 2008)

What an amazing tutorial! Thank you so much for that! I was a little scared at first lol but it came out beautifully!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 27, 2008)

gr8
now i don't have t worry so much abt my crease


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 27, 2008)

thx this was a great tut! I have the fold over thingy and I've just resorted to emphasizing my outer v for definition. I've tried this before after watching nireyana on yt....but thanks for the reminder and explaining it so well. ur eyes looked great...and so well defined, lol


----------



## sugaMAMA (Jun 27, 2008)

This really helped, and I think I have a fairly good crease. I just needed a tut to teach me how to define it more. THANK YOUUUUU!


----------



## jbrown99 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you sooo much. This tut. is extremely helpful. I'm gonna go try it out right now


----------



## magia (Jul 24, 2008)

Great colour combo! I'm so jealous about your lashes.


----------



## jdmac (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you!!  great for us asian girls... always did wonder how to do that!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks this will help my wanna be crease too


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a sorry excuse for a crease, This tut will help me loads and loads, 

Thank you 

xxxx


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

wonderful tutorial. the color brings out your eyes so much! so beautiful!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cute! I like it


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 20, 2008)

What an AMAZING tut!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a defined crease but I LOVE your tut. It's great for anyone who also would like a more dramatic crease. I will totally do this look. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 1, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS. this is heaven hahah.
since i'm asian i don't have a very defined crease. while i don't have a monolid, my crease is just where it folds.

this is heaps of help. thanks!


----------



## mac-gic (Mar 1, 2009)

i really liked this tutorial...i will definately try this way... i have really bad hooded eyes... can u do more tut like with more colours so that we can undrstand more


----------



## andrrea (Mar 2, 2009)

What a great technique!!!  Can't wait to try it!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

pretty!!!!


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...awesome job on your crease!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Mar 8, 2009)

OMGGGGGG!  get out of my head!!!  I could have written that whole post!!!  i too have a foldy/flap of loose skin posing as a 'crease'.  its sooo hard watchiing tuts and the person has this perfectly defined crease.  if i had a crease i would be on fire!! lol
great tut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you ever want to watch a tut with someone that just has a fold of heavy skin over their eye, check out my channel.  YouTube - Coral & Dark Teal Look


----------



## Roach569 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have hooded eyes too (i like your "foldy-thing" term, better) and this was very helpful! thanks :]


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great colors! I'm gonna show this tut to my friend she doesn't have a crease this could help her alot


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

cool


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

great techniques! thanks!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 8, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## sarahx (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just realised why everytime I follow a tutorial it never looks the same on me... I have exactly the same problem with the silly fold thing. Definitely going to give this a try and see what results I can get


----------



## mern (Jun 7, 2009)

those colours are hot together! i reallly like the combo!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome, thankyou! I know what you mean abou the flat lids, I'm pretty much the same... it took me ages to find out where the crease of my eye was xD Love this look!


----------



## CrazeeKeri (Aug 27, 2009)

DUDE! I have tiny lids and I hate it! the color is like hidden once my eyes are closed =( this is great!


----------

